# Cockneys vs. Zombies (2012)



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I loved Shawn of the Dead. Cockneys vs. Zombies looks like it's going to be really funny too!










A bunch of east-easters fight their way out of a zombie infested London, lead by an unlikely gang of amateur banks robbers and foul-mouthed plucky pensioners. Starring Michelle Ryan, Honor Blackman and Harry Treadaway. The undead are brown bread.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oooh, this is gonna be neat!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Watched the trailer today, looks a lot like Shawn of the Dead only add in an old folks home. Laughed through the whole thing! Soooo can't wait for it to hit theaters!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Watched the trailer on Youtube, which I will refrain from posting because the language is a bit colorfulD), but it's funny, especially the scene where an old age pensioner with a walker is "running" away from zombies:googly:


----------

